# CPT code for PEG tub exchange



## CCANTER (Oct 4, 2017)

The provider performed an EGD with a gastrostomy tube exchange.  I am needing help with a CPT code please


----------



## cdberry46 (Feb 27, 2018)

*Peg exchange*

43246.  or 43760 if w/out image.


----------

